# Cross Breeding  Qestion



## Robo Buck (Oct 23, 2011)

What would be the outcome if i crossed her to a light brown  Holland lop. And  would she be able pass the babies and what would i get ?  Thanks


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 23, 2011)

Robo Buck said:
			
		

> What would be the outcome if i crossed her to a light brown  Holland lop. And  would she be able pass the babies and what would i get ?  Thanks


Yes, but I would not reccomend it. The babies would not me meat quality and they won't be able to be shown.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 23, 2011)

I would be more inclined to try a mini lop as opposed to a holland.  The minis are a little bigger, more compact & meat type to have something to do with the extras, and they are still cute and not too big to target pet folks.
I am not 100% sure if rabbits have a huge problem with birthing babies sired by a breed larger than them.  I will be finding out though... Have a smaller Cal doe due any day to a Giant Chin buck... I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 23, 2011)

When small does are bred to large bucks, there is a great chance of the babies and possibly the mom dying.


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 23, 2011)

Im not a good Sexer at all !  When it come to rabbits  i got my lop that was supposed to  be a boy when it ended up being girl and my dwarf ended up being a male . Guess how i fiugared that out !   It was a Supurise


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I looked at it this way, when the giant chinchilla kits are born, they are almost the exact same size as my champagne & NZ kits when they are born... just depends on litter size of both.  I have had giant chins be born smaller than champagnes too.  So, I didn't figure it would make that much of a difference if the buck was the larger rabbit.  If I lose them all, I guess I will have learned a sad hard lesson.  If she kindles fine, then hopefully the kits will growout nice and I will get a doe to replace her mother.



> Im not a good Sexer at all !  When it come to rabbits  i got my lop that was supposed to  be a boy when it ended up being girl and my dwarf ended up being a male . Guess how i fiugared that out !   It was a Supurise


  That is hilarious!  Most of my Champagnes won't breed until the does humps the buck first.  It is almost like she is saying, "Hey buddy!  Like this!" then the bucks always get down to business.  I haven't seen that with any of the other breeds.  Really freaked out my NZ buck when my Champagne doe went after him LOL


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 24, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Well I looked at it this way, when the giant chinchilla kits are born, they are almost the exact same size as my champagne & NZ kits when they are born... just depends on litter size of both.  I have had giant chins be born smaller than champagnes too.  So, I didn't figure it would make that much of a difference if the buck was the larger rabbit.  If I lose them all, I guess I will have learned a sad hard lesson.  If she kindles fine, then hopefully the kits will growout nice and I will get a doe to replace her mother.


I think it is more of a problem with small breed does and medium to large breed bucks, like a mini rex or Florida white doe and a Champ buck or Cali buck or even Giant Chinchilla. There is a lot more difference in size there than say Cali doe to Giant Chin buck. Those MR babies are as small or smaller than my thumb! so tiny!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 24, 2011)

> Those MR babies are as small or smaller than my thumb! so tiny!


Oh yes they are!  That would be like trying to shove a full size chick into a bantam egg.  ouch!  Yah, I would NEVER dream of doing that kind of cross breeding.  Not only would carrying/birthing the kits be an issue, but I imagine the actually breeding would be horrible for the poor lass.  I only have one small rabbit, and it is a he, and he is a relatively large small rabbit, so he can cover my large does no problems


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 24, 2011)

So is it normal or a buck to mate on the females face i a kind of feel bad for her  is there any way i can correct him  ?  and why does he moan before he mates her  i am very new to this !


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 25, 2011)

Robo Buck said:
			
		

> So is it normal or a buck to mate on the females face i a kind of feel bad for her  is there any way i can correct him  ?  and why does he moan before he mates her  i am very new to this !


I have had the most experience bucks go for the gold on the wrong end of the doe...I think it's a combination of being REALLY excited and, in a younger buck's case, not really knowing where to go. There's nothing wrong, don't worry lol! When the buck starts to go for it on the wrong end, we usually just reach in the cage and plop him on the right end and he continues with his business. 
Bucks make all sorts of noises, just like people do LOL!! It's totally normal for him to grunt a little bit before and after. When the deed is done the buck generally grunts and sort of rolls/falls back off the doe, also totally normal and an indicator of a successful mating (the rest of it is up to the doe!) We usually put our does in with the bucks around 3-4 times in one day, depending on the doe and how many times the buck is successful. My rabbits usually most successful in the evening (I feed in the morning and they only have one thing on their little minds, so breeding in the morning generally hasn't worked well for me, but that's just mho).
Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 25, 2011)

Watch this video.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn1BkCP0zv8

Too funny and very common! I just push them to the correct end if they don't get it right.

Shannon
www.oneacrefarmrabbits.com


----------



## terri9630 (Oct 25, 2011)

Robo Buck said:
			
		

> So is it normal or a buck to mate on the females face i a kind of feel bad for her  is there any way i can correct him  ?  and why does he moan before he mates her  i am very new to this !


I just turned the buck around until he figured out which was the right end.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 25, 2011)

smaller doe's should not be bred to bigger bucks. i've had accidental breedings like this where both mom and baby died.


----------

